# Боли в грудном и поясничном отделе. Онемение и боль рук и ног. Боль в мечевидном отростке



## Игорь3110 (25 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте. В общем картина такая, мне 35 лет, рост 176, вес 113 кг. Начались боли в спине в грудном отделе и пояснице в конце декабря 2020 года. Связываю это с ковидом, хотя не уверен, т.к. жена болела в это время ковидом дома и я с ней был на карантине, я не знаю может и я переболел в легкой форме, у меня только было сопли пару дней и температура 37,5 один день. Начало болеть под лопатками, грешил на пневмонию сходил сделал флюорографию, там все нормально сказали. Пил обезболивающие. Дальше в начале января начали болеть ребра сзади и по бокам, больше болело с правой стороны. Сходил к врачу, та послушала посмотрела и сказала что у меня хондроз, назначила милоксикам и мидокалм 10 дней, пропил. Боль не много стихла но не ушла совсем. Далее начал болеть позвонок чуть выше центра спины и начало отдавать между ребрами в грудь, больше справой стороны груди, как будто что то защемило и не проходит, также боль была под нижнее ребро справа спереди. Пошел опять в больницу, там предположила что межреберная невролгия, и выписала направление на МРТ грудного отдела и поясничного. В середине 16 февраля 2021 года съездил на МРТ, благо оно досталось мне бесплатно. Сделали заключение.

1) МРт Грудного отдела.

Описание: Выявляются дистрофические изменения 1-2 стадии в исследуемых сегментах в виде дегидратации и уменьшения высоты м/п дисков. Узлы шморля, небольшая клиновидная деформация тел Th7-Th12 позвонков. Центральная протрузия м/п диска Th7-Th8 переднезадним размером 3 мм с диско-медуллярным конфликтом 1 степени. Костный позвоночный канал и м/п отверстия не сужены. Спинной мозг обычных размеров, формы и структуры.

Заключение: Остеохондроз 1-2 стадии грудного отдела. Исход болезни Шойермана –Мау. Центральная протрузия м/п диска Th7-Th8.

2) МРТ посяничного отдела.

Описание: Выявляются дистрофические изменения 1-2 стадии в исследуемых сегментах в виде дегидратации и уменьшения высоты м/п дисков. Щели дугоотростчатых суставов не сужены. Форма и структура позвонков без особенностей. Центральная экструзия м/п диска L5-S1 сагиттальным размером 5 мм с легкой деформацией передней поверхности дурального мешка. Переднезадний размер позвоночного канала на уровне тела L4 позвонка 16 мм. М/п отверстия не сужены. Каудальные сегменты спинного мозга и корешки конского хвоста не изменены.

Заключение: Остеохондроз 1-2 стадии пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Центральная экструзия м/п диска L5-S1.

Приехал к себе в город, сходил к неврологу, он посмотрел снимки и заключение, на что мне и сказал ну что вы хотите щас у всех остеохондроз. Про мои протрузии сказал что операции пока не требуется. Выписал уколы Алфлутоп, сказал проколоть и прийти через полгода, также выписал пропить мидокалм и тексаред. Ну в общем он не сильно был мною заинтересован.

Далее я начал колоть уколы и принимать опять таблетки. Но бли не проходили. Была скованность в спине и также болело между ребрами и позвонки. Где то через 10 дней числа 28 февраля, сидя на стуле у меня резко заколол мой больной позвонок и боль отдалась в мечевидный отросток и он начал болеть при ощупывании, к нему вернусь позже. Хороший знакомый посоветовал мне мануального терапевта очень хорошего как он сказал, сам ходил к нему и лечился тоже от спины. В итоге я тоже пошел к нему, на первом сеансе он меня посмотрел, и сказал что вовремя пришел что позвоночник еще не сильно запущен, и начал мне вправлять, не знал что существуют такие адские боли при лечении. Прошел у него 12 сеансов. Стало намного лучше со спиной. По крайней мере ушли все межреберные боли. Начал делать зарядку , ЛФК, стал ходить в бассейн щас.

На данный момент имею: осталась небольшая боль в позвонке в грудном отделе, если поразминаюсь, сделаю ЛФК то боль от позвонка уходит. Имеется боль в мечевидном отростке при надавливании на него болит и отдается в грудную кдетку, как будто насквозь пронизывает грудь до спины и отдает в позвонок. При ощупывании мечевидного отростка ощущается шишка, иногда как будто шарик немного перемещается или катается в стороны при пальпации. Больше болит когда в сидячем положении нахожусь, когда лежу не ощущаю боль. А также иногда ноет когда лежу на боку и руки сведены вместе как человека обнимаешь.

Также имеется боль в ноге в основном в бедре правой ноги, левая меньше болит. Боль такая как будто что то тянет мышцу или вену не пойму, иногда боль с внутренней стороны бедра иногда с передней. Боль в ногах в основном в состоянии покоя, то есть либо когда сижу либо когда лежу. Когда хожу или что то делаю стоя боли почти нету.

И щас в последнее время стала онемевать левая рука в области локтя до кисти. А ночью когда сплю на боку то немеют обе руки, но не всегда.

Так же когда пил НПВС то начал болеть живот, щас подлечиваюсь омепразолом.

К тому же в начале февраля бросил курить, курил 15 лет, может это тоже как то связано с моим состоянием. Также заметил что когда бросил курить пульс сердца стал реже, от 50 до 60 ударов в покое, и давление нормализовалось.

Еще врачи и мануальный терапевт рекомендовали похудеть чем я щас и занимаюсь.

На данный момент из таблеток пью только омепразол, никотиновую кислоту, мажу мазями диклофенак спину., также пропиваю курс витаминов, проколол витамины комбилипен.

Из всего выше перечисленного у меня есть ряд вопросов:

1) Правильное ли лечение я выбрал, или может стоить еще какие нибудь лекарственные препараты использовать.

2) Возможно ли что из за моих болях в позвоночнике болит мечевидный отросток, или он тут ни причем, и он болит из за других патологий организма.

3) Как выяснить причину боли мечевидного отростка, и чем его лечить.

4) Может ли онемевать руки из проблем в позвоночнике.

5) Могут ли быть связаны боли в ногах из за протрузии диска поясничного отдела.

Снимки МРТ прилагаю.


----------



## La murr (25 Мар 2021)

@Игорь3110, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Игорь3110 (26 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, проконсультируйте, пожалуйста, меня по моей теме.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2021)

А диск для скачивания и простора поставить можете?



> На данный момент имею: осталась небольшая боль в позвонке в грудном отделе, если поразминаюсь, сделаю ЛФК то боль от позвонка уходит.


Спондилоартроз и МФС на уровне остеохондропатии



> Имеется боль в мечевидном отростке при надавливании на него болит и отдается в грудную кдетку, как будто насквозь пронизывает грудь до спины и отдает в позвонок.
> 
> При ощупывании мечевидного отростка ощущается шишка, иногда как будто шарик немного перемещается или катается в стороны при пальпации. Больше болит когда в сидячем положении нахожусь, когда лежу не ощущаю боль. А также иногда ноет когда лежу на боку и руки сведены вместе как человека обнимаешь.


Локальное воспаление по типу синдрома Титце



> Также имеется боль в ноге в основном в бедре правой ноги, левая меньше болит. Боль такая как будто что то тянет мышцу или вену не пойму, иногда боль с внутренней стороны бедра иногда с передней. Боль в ногах в основном в состоянии покоя, то есть либо когда сижу либо когда лежу. Когда хожу или что то делаю стоя боли почти нету.


Скорее мышечного, а не корешкового синдрома



> И щас в последнее время стала онемевать левая рука в области локтя до кисти. А ночью когда сплю на боку то немеют обе руки, но не всегда.


Не всегда, значит скорее мышечный синдром. Передняя лестничная мышца.



> 1) Правильное ли лечение я выбрал, или может стоить еще какие нибудь лекарственные препараты использовать.


Раз лучше, то правильно. Про лекарства не решать по интернету 
А вот что у Вас в анализах. СОЭ, СРБ,



> 2) Возможно ли что из за моих болях в позвоночнике болит мечевидный отросток, или он тут ни причем, и он болит из за других патологий организма.


Возможно



> 3) Как выяснить причину боли мечевидного отростка, и чем его лечить.


УЗИ. Пальпация. Блокада. Физиотерапия


> 4) Может ли онемевать руки из проблем в позвоночнике.


Могут, но скорее мышцы


> 5) Могут ли быть связаны боли в ногах из за протрузии диска поясничного отдела.


Могут, но скорее мышцы


----------



## Игорь3110 (26 Мар 2021)

Диск мрт будет только завтра.  Анализы крови щас приложу.

 

@Доктор Ступин по какой причине из за мышц может неметь и тянуть бедро с внутренней стороны.  И с чем может быть связано мышечной синдром?  Хотя хожу много,  занимаюсь плаванием,  мышцы вроде уже привыкнуть должны

@Доктор Ступин синдром титце описывает боль ребра груди,  но Щас у меня уже нету боли в ребрах,  а боль и шишка в мечевидном отростке все ещё присутствует


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> Диск мрт будет только завтра.  Анализы крови Щас приложу


СОЭ повышенно, Мочевая кислота повышенна.
Надо СРБ, РФ, а учитывая клиническую картину, то пожалуй и HLA B27


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин синдром титце описывает боль ребра груди,  но Щас у меня уже нету боли в ребрах,  а боль и шишка в мечевидном отростке все ещё присутствует


Синдром Титце мечевидного отростка.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Мар 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин по какой причине из за мышц может неметь и тянуть бедро с внутренней стороны.  И с чем может быть связано мышечной синдром?  Хотя хожу много,  занимаюсь плаванием,  мышцы вроде уже привыкнуть должны


Для врач и нужен, осмотреть и подумать.
Отметьте где?


----------



## Игорь3110 (27 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин Ну по анализам в больнице мне сказали что большая вероятность что у меня подагра и атеросклероз развивается и назначили таблетки.  А что такое вы пишите СРБ и РФ и HLA B27 мне не понятно


----------



## Игорь3110 (27 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин вот посетил стрелочкамт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> А что такое вы пишите СРБ и РФ и HLA B27 мне не понятно


При повышенном СОЭ, надо это проверить. И ревматолог.
Подагру лечите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Мар 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин вот посетил стрелочкамт


Бедренный нерв скорее. Теперь надо врачу определить что страдает, корешок или нерв. Скорее нерв, значит мышечная причина.
Онемение. Поколите иголкой это место справа и слева - есть разница в ощущениях?


----------



## Игорь3110 (31 Мар 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, поколол иголкой бедро с внутренней, боковой и передней стороны. с передней и боковой одинаково ощущение, а с внутренней немного по сильнее чувствуется. Боли на данный момент только в состоянии покоя, а именно когда сижу небольшие боли, как будто мышцу тянет с внутренней стороны бедра, и иногда есть ощущение жжения, боли усиливаются если в положении сидя штанина давит на бедро, или когда лежу и одеялом надавило на бедро. Также боли присутствуют ночью когда лежу на спине, а когда на боку то почти их нету или вовсе нету. С утра когда встаю сделаю зарядку, расхожусь, и когда хожу то болей нету. На данный момент принимаю липоевую кислоту, аллопуринол, и розувастатин. Для спины только мази и ЛФК.

Вот ссылка на диск с МРТ.   
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/TxoP35Lbe-01Cw

А забыл уточнить болят обе ноги,  но правая всегда больше.  Бывает что левая воще не болит а только одна правая


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Мар 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> Вот ссылка на диск с МРТ.
> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/TxoP35Lbe-01Cw


Надо пересохранить в rar


----------



## Игорь3110 (1 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин  Вот ссылка на архив диска https://disk.yandex.ru/d/LFMnJiAHZBlmvg
Сюда не дает загрузить пишет слишком большой размер 20 мб


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2021)

Причины для корешкового нерва бедренного нерва нет, значит если и искать, то на уровне периферических нервов.

почитайте про нейропатию подвздошно-пахового нерва.
И проверьте подвижность в левом и правом тазобедренном суставе.
На широкий стул верхом можете сесть?


----------



## Игорь3110 (1 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин да на широкий стул Нормалтно сел.  Может тогда причина кроется воще не в позвоночнике и ни в нервах,  а в сосудах и возможном атеросклерозе?  Щас боли воще плавающие стали,  т.е. Щас ноет икры,  и бедра с боковой и передней стороны,  и больше когда ноги выпрямлены.  Седня пойду в больницу сдаваться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин да на широкий стул Нормалтно сел.  Может тогда причина кроется воще не в позвоночнике и ни в нервах,  а в сосудах и возможном атеросклерозе?  Щас боли воще плавающие стали,  т.е. Щас ноет икры,  и бедра с боковой и передней стороны,  и больше когда ноги выпрямлены.  Седня пойду в больницу сдаваться


Не похоже на сосуды.


----------



## Игорь3110 (1 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин скажите а при остеохондрозе и протрузиях можно принимать сосудорасширяющие препараты типа актовегин?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Апр 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин скажите а при остеохондрозе и протрузиях можно принимать сосудорасширяющие препараты типа актовегин?


Можно. А Нужно? Или это с другой целью? И почему не Трентал?


----------



## Игорь3110 (9 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин Здравствуйте. давно не писал вам.  Вот сдавал дополнительные анализы. Щас их выложу. На данный момент боль в ногах немного утихла, сейчас в основном беспокоят коленные суставы, больше правый, боль как будто тянет и что то жжет в нем и возле сустава. И так же появилась такая же жгучая боль в левом локтевом суставе, но не очень сильная и нечасто как в колене. В мечевидном отростке боль уменьшилась, но все еще появляется после физических нагрузок, и когда наклоняюсь и в сидячем положении иногда. Щас иногда когда надавливаю на мечевидный отросток чувствую как будто он немного хрустит и шевелиться иногда в разные стороны как будто типо какой то грыжи или пузырика. Врач предполагает что может быть ГРЭБ виноватым быть, вот 12 апреля пойду на ФГС и узнаю что с моим желудком происходит. А по болям в коленах и локте говорит что подагра. Вот мои анализы. Прокомментируйте пожалуйста результаты анализов и что вы думаете по моему сообщению.


----------



## Игорь3110 (10 Апр 2021)

@AIR, здравствуйте.  Можете почитать мою тему и дать какие нибудь рекомендации по моим вопросам?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2021)

Подагра, а анализ на мочевую кислоту?


----------



## Игорь3110 (11 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин  вот в начале темы скидывать.  Щас еще раз скину.



@Доктор Ступин  вот и хочу уточнить может ли при подагре быть тянущие боли в колене и области рядом и в локте.  И как её лечить кроме аллопуринола

@Доктор Ступин важно это или нет. После того как мне мануальный терапевт позвоночник вправлял  то частенько чувствую тепло в позвоночнике в грудном и поясничном отделе.  И когда трогаю пальцами позвонок л5-с1 который в поясничном отделе то он как бы ходит из стороны в сторону как будто он не закреплен там,  это может что то значить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2021)

Игорь3110 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин важно это или нет. После того как мне мануальный терапевт позвоночник вправлял  то частенько чувствую тепло в позвоночнике в грудном и поясничном отделе.


Так и дОлжно!


Игорь3110 написал(а):


> И когда трогаю пальцами позвонок л5-с1 который в поясничном отделе то он как бы ходит из стороны в сторону как будто он не закреплен там,  это может что то значить?


Такого не может быть. Это только ощущение.



Игорь3110 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин  вот и хочу уточнить может ли при подагре быть тянущие боли в колене и области рядом и в локте.  И как её лечить кроме аллопуринола


Есть нарушение пуринового обмена. Лечить надо диетой  №6
А вот от чего боли, вопрос.
Скажем так, при подагре такие жалобы встречаются чаще, но не у всех. 
Скорее всего это местный процесс в локте и колене, у уж мочевая кислота в этот процесс обязательно отложится.


----------



## Игорь3110 (12 Апр 2021)

@Доктор Ступин  скажите а почему вы написали что так и должно быть ну чувство тепла после мануальной терапии? И и ещё боли обычно начинаются ближе к вечеру.  Утром встаю чувствую небольшое чувство усталости в коленях,  делаю зарядку,  пью таблетку аллопуринол и все стихает.  Потом к вечеру начинает болеть колени и тянуть в области колен


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Апр 2021)

Аллопуринол не работает, как препарат от боли. Он вмешивается в процесс обмена веществ. И помогает расщепляться мочевой кислоте до мочевины и воды.
Все Ваши жалобы признаки местных процессов в суставах. Поэтому надо лечить суставы, с учётом подагры.
Носить стельки, носить ортезы при нагрузках, делать ЛФК. Раз в полгода  делать хорошую физиотерапию для стимуляции выделения своей суставной жидкости. 1-2 раза в год вводить протез суставной жидкости, если на рентгене уже 2 степень будет.
Надо просто этим регулярно заниматься. А если обострение, то хорошо лечить. И всё это на фоне постоянной диеты, а если её не хватает, до приема препаратов для расщепления мочевой кислоты.
Как видите, все просто.


----------

